# What is this Cereal creature type? (cereal not included)



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

So okay, since everyone is doing this, i'm joining in.. If anyone cares to see. Or reply.. :bored:

So i'm quite very sure that i'm Ni dominant. It explains my insanity and sanity at the same time.
The first time i took the MBTI test, i got INFP.
A few years later, i became 'detached' and got INTP a multiple number of times. So i'm like okay, i'm an INTP and put that as my status on PerC.
Then i learnt about the JCF and found out i'm Ni dominant. Fe was my lowest score and i was like okay, i'm INTJ with a really crappy Te and oh so awesome Fi. Too awesome actually. :mellow:

So time and time again, i've wondered if i'm really an INTJ. The stereotypes didn't help. But in terms of functions, it describes my thinking style, and etc. As well as other certain things.
Then again, it comes down to being too emotional to be an NT type. When i got INFP, i related to the NF temperament thing.
I had wondered a few times here if i'm really an INFJ but apparently not. Due to the Ti although i score high in Ti, i don't think i really relate to it. I do have demonic Fe which drains me. Also helped in figuring out that i'm not INFJ. It could be a possibility tho. A high possibility that is.

So i'm left with Fi/Te which i actually do have. I think i use Te in terms of logic but i tend to 'question everything' hence the Ni.
Also, growing up, i was more NT-like. Detached, didn't cared of others, found myself to be alone, isolated, etc. Then i started to be more emotional and stuff when i tried to connect with others.
So now i'm not sure. I had considered INFP and ISFP.
ISFP is more likely due to the cognitive functions but i don't have much Se :/
I could be on a Fi-Ni loop (otherwise Ni-Fi loop) but it would make more sense if i'm INTJ and actually have some Te in comparison to Se.
As for INFP, i hardly have Ne/Si. Or maybe i do but not predominantly tho.
I suppose i'm more Ni/Se (due to the extreme amount of Ni) more then Ne/Si.

But it looks like i'm in function limbo land. :frustrating:

Also, i'm figuring out about my enneagram type.
I made a thread but apparently, out of the 50 people who viewed it, no one bothered to reply. :mellow:

In terms of enneagram, i'm quite and very sure that i'm a 9 core.
It explains my behaviour in terms of passiveness and etc.
Recently, i learnt that i'm a 6w5 rather then a 5w6.
Every enneagram test i take gives me 5 so i initially thought so but i realise i'm not like that so i'm quite sure 5 is not in my tri-type.
Then the heart. I know i'm a very strong 4, i initially thought 4w5 but that would make it weird for i would be a: 9w8, 6w5, 4w5?
Does that makes sense? I don't really relate with 3 so i'm still not sure on that part.

Now i'm thinking if im actually 4w5 core instead.
In terms of identity, i've always had a problem with identity. I tried very hard to form my own identity but i've always been malleable and were like those around me. (very 9-like)
Fortunately, i realised this and tried to create my own identity (4-like).
I saw that i'm not like everyone else (since young) and will be outcast due to this but i went on with it and decided to be myself. Which is why i think my 4 is stronger then i originally thought.
And about 6? I don't know how strong it is but i tend to relate to most of the 6 description. Since trust is an issue for me. And i'm usually paranoid and stuff. So the 6 thing works very well for me.

But now i'm thinking, and here's what's weird.
I'm thinking that i could be either:
9w8, 4w5, 6w5
or
4w5, 9w8, 6w5

I'm not really sure if the body or head or heart comes first.
I originally though head for i tend to be thinking 24/7. But the heart seems to drive me. And i'm not as objective as i like to be.
So i'm not sure anymore. :mellow:

Some random things to add which may not even matter.
I try very hard to connect with others. It seems like i'm usually ignored or not even noticed. I keep feeling very alone and insignificant. I'm usually melancholic and depressed often. Emphatic and a HSP.
In terms of the logical stuff, i have the whole INTP - i want to know logic, thing going on. I feel incompetent since i didn't get to study the general education thing like everyone else. I was a late bloomer and a zombie for most of my childhood life. My teen life is filled with depression and unrequited love. My adult life is filled with finding myself and trying to 'get out there'. In other words, trying to be independent, successful and etc. (So i do have Te, see!)
I don't just learn stuff for the sake of learning but because i'm interested to.

In terms of MBTI land, i'm closest to INXX.

So either i'm loosing my mind or crazy.
INTJ explains everything for me, i'm sure some idiotic 'stereotypical' INTJ wannabes (i'm not interested to hear from) will say i don't sound like one. I don't care for stereotypes. I'm quite confident in being INTJ. I just feel like somethings missing.

I put the ones i'm most likely like in the poll, if you think otherwise, do let me know.
If not cereal then cookie?!











*cute kitty face emerges*
Please at least don't ignore my thread...









I took a lot of time to type this, the least i could get is a reply. Or feel free to ask me some questions.
I hope to get some reply here and not get the same isolation in the enneagram thread.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Some times, I wonder if knowledge of functions make typing ourselves harder if we aren't yet sure of out type.



CeresZal said:


> Every time i take this test, i get a result totally out of my type.
> 
> This is my latest.
> *Tear @ my Ni scores* :'(
> ...


This ones difficult. 

I found this test useful when typing myself.

The Duniho and Duniho Life Pattern Indicator Version 4.0

Give it a shot.

Post the results here, including the mismatches (the "blue bars" in the result).


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

^I'm surprised you found that.










Opposing preferences are paired together. The numeric scores give the raw score divided by the number of questions answered for each pair. The preferences you scored higher on are in boldface, and the preferences matching the type you scored as are underlined. Green bars indicate preferences in alignment with your estimated type. Red bars indicate non-preferences that do not match your estimated type. Blue bars indicate a conflict between your preferences and your estimated type. The length of each bar represents the relative strength of each preference.


Oh my.... o.o
(i have no idea what this says)


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

SO!
I took the perC one and ended up in more disaster...

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ni - Fe - Te - Ne - Ti - Fi - Si - Se

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.17
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.93
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.69
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||| 7.45
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.48
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.47
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.25

Doomed.
Does that mean i'm INFJ?

EDIT!

Following @Angelic Gardevoir evil summoning powers, i think i shall do it! >
(angelic, vote for johan! XD)

@etherealuntouaswithin, @nevermore, @Scruffy, [MENTION=9634]everyoneelse!
Heeeelp!
I don't want to question my type again :/


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate cognitive function quizzes. 

If your logic is better suited for purpose, I'd think you're Ni-Te, if your logic is better suited for understanding; I'd think you're Ni-Fe-*Ti*. If you're certain that you are Ni dominant, that makes it much easier to decide. 

I hold a more rigid view in terms of Cognitive functions (I don't believe you need the other functions passed your types core four), I suppose I strip it down into something more manageable. I wouldn't take you being a too friend/emotional INTJ as a reason to discredit you being an INTJ.

I don't know you well enough to decide T/F, but I think breaking it down to practicality vs impracticality might help.


I don't think you're a core 4w5, and I consider the 9w8 to be a good typing, along with the 6w5 head. It tends to be harder to type the primary types anyways (3-6-9) due to their overall adaptive streak.

In regards *purely* towards the image that you convey, are you more adaptable, or are you more stubborn?

3's and 4's (The two types I see at a toss up for your image), both consider themselves as "born" with something.

3's tend to believe they were born with gold shoes, or a more meaningful purpose. Or just a better ability to accomplish more, a better start. This can alienate them, from themselves. (One of my issues is having deal with having no identity of my own, and inherently hollow center).

4's tend to believe they were born broken, inherently different from "normal" people they are. They end up embracing this broken, because they aren't on the same level as the normals. This can alienate them from other people.

I wonder your opinion of a possible sp/so stacking, due to your difficulties in getting close to people.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm terrible at typing other people, and I don't want to muddle you up by spouting the wrong things, so I voted for cereal + cat to show my love.










good luck, ceres! <3


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> If your logic is better suited for purpose, I'd think you're Ni-Te, if your logic is better suited for understanding; I'd think you're Ni-Fe-*Ti*. If you're certain that you are Ni dominant, that makes it much easier to decide.
> 
> I don't know you well enough to decide T/F, but I think breaking it down to practicality vs impracticality might help.
> 
> ...


I got bored of quizzes too, they're always giving me some random results! :laughing:
Well yes, i'm quite sure of Ni at least. Fi could be a possibility but i'm not entirely sure on that.
In between the two, i can see myself in both ways. So i'm not really sure if my logic is more on purpose or understanding. Tho i suspect more on the understanding bit.

Yeah, i didn't really discredit myself as fact as me being INTJ solely due to the fact that i'm emotional. It's one of the major consideration yes, but otherwise, INTJ still seems sane so far.
I just find some logical inconsistencies like if i'm an NT, why do i relate with NF more.
Why is my enneagram more body>heart>head then head/body>heart
And so on.

Going beyond emotions, i see myself using far too much Fi for my own good. Either that or i have demonic Te!

I can be quite impractical at times i suppose. In fact i always thought i was a P type. Hence the impracticability but i understand in more then one ways why i'm a J type.

I don't think i'm core 4 either, seems more like 9>4>6? rather then 4>9>6

I project a more adaptable (or at least try to lol) but i've been told that i'm stubborn. So it's a tug of war here.

What you said about 3 suits for me. The reason why i didn't thought i was 4w3 is because of the whole 'aggressive' image they portray for i tend to be passive in a lot of ways.

Yes, initially, i was sp/so.
I 'tried out' sp/sx due to my strong "heart" type.
Sp/So seems more suited tho.


Now i'm still wondering my cognitive function/MBTI type and my enneagram type.

Am i really 9>4>6 or 9>6>4?
If i'm really 4w3 then i feel quite confident on the second notion.

Cookie for scruffy! 









Any more inputs/insights/votes/objection please add!


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

INFJ though I didn't notice until after I voted that there was a "cat" option too. So my real answer; INFJ cat.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

It just occurred to me that you might be an INTJ with a well developed Fi (or poorly developed Te;both are possible).


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

^True that.
I voted for cat too  ^^\/

Ooh cookies for @The Escapist and @L. Lawliet
Let's see which one takes the vote! >


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I think your image is a toss-up between 3w4, or 4w5. In terms of personality, they are closer than the 3w4-4w3. 4w3's are the most emotionally expressive type of the Enneagram, and the 3w4 is one of the more emotionally distant types. 4w5's are more aloof like a 3w4.

On the order of head-gut-heart, there's a couple of schools of thought on this. One is putting the types together through whatever order you believe the strength of your types are. If you have 1-2-5 for example, are a one, and relate to a 5 more than a 2; you would order it like: 1-5-2

The other school of thought, is going clockwise on the Enneagram web, as a means of ones connection to the other centers (it looks like this):


> 2w1 image-gut-head
> 2w3 image-gut-head
> 3w2 image-gut-head
> 3w4 image-head-gut
> ...


The three primary types, are excluded from a rigid order, because they are ([3]image-image-image, [6]head-head-head, and [9]gut-gut-gut), and order doesnt matter with their fixations.



CeresZal said:


> Why is my enneagram more body>heart>head then head/body>heart


I don't really know on this one (I don't know you too well), I can try to see which side you relate to more, though.

Head types, united by the emotion of fear/anxiety (5s internalize, 6's seek understanding, 7's externalize), can manifest itself in how one speaks, or their internal chatter. They put more emphasis on language used to properly express what they are saying (avoiding the fear), metaphorically: they fear the gray/black of isolation.

Gut types, united by the emotion of anger (8's exert, 9's bottle, 1's redirect). The language they use tends more to the "intuition" side, usually less wordy, and more focused on (relation?). There's an earthy-quality to their language, it's less dry than say, a head type. metaphorically, they emphasize the red of anger.

Are you more prone to hiding, or redirecting your fear? or are you more prone to bottling your anger? (In terms of primary focus, as in a 9-6-X, both approaches are present.)


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

@ the wittle kitten at the bottom of your original post

D'AWWW. That is the cutest thing i've ever seeen.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> I don't really know on this one (I don't know you too well), I can try to see which side you relate to more, though.
> 
> Head types, united by the emotion of fear/anxiety (5s internalize, 6's seek understanding, 7's externalize), can manifest itself in how one speaks, or their internal chatter. They put more emphasis on language used to properly express what they are saying (avoiding the fear), metaphorically: they fear the gray/black of isolation.
> 
> ...


I did read about 3w4 but it didn't really felt like it.
It's true that i'm emotionally retarded but have a lot of stuff brewing within me. So in terms of expressing them, it will look something like this
a= actual emotion
Me + a = 

So yeah, by the time i get to actually talk about what's bothering me, it may turn out as something else for i might had already worked on my problems.
Or i talk about it in a rational way, (woo INTJ-like! >) prioritising what's the most important thing that is bothering me.

I suppose i'm more 6 tho, in terms of understanding. I did found out i was a 6 (head type) recently and felt more comfortable with that then 5.

As for the last question:
Both seem true but i had been good at hiding most then redirect my fear (or anger mostly), and i've been bottling things up all my life.


Ooh scruffy i might make you fat if i fed you more cookies :X
Let's just pretend i gave you a non-fat one 


Feel free to add to more comments/votes/love/etc XD

As for the INFX vs INTJ thing..

INFJ does seem likely. I can admit to demonic Fe/Te.
However, it's the Ti vs Fi bit that strikes out.
I seem/feel more Fi (super powered)
but relate a lot to Ti.

Not very much help. But since Fi and Ni has the powers of the force, i shall claim it to be mine! >


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

CeresZal said:


> ^True that.
> I voted for cat too  ^^\/
> 
> Ooh cookies for @The Escapist and @L. Lawliet
> Let's see which one takes the vote! >


Cookies; about time I get rewarded.


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah, cookies and kittehs are making me think NF.

So I'd say INFJ.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

After reading your posts, I'm not sure whether or not to go with INTJ or INFJ. You don't seem to have much Fe though...

And yes, of course I voted for Johan. :crazy: 

Johan: *stares mindlessly*
Tenma: O_O Johan! ...Wait, are you okay? *pokes Johan*
Johan: *falls over*
Tenma: >_>


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I would say you are an INTJ who merely possesses a very big heart,which is never a bad thing my friend.Both Ni and Fi are pronounced with you,with very little Se (thought it is difficult to tell Se over the internet) i dont see you being any other type.

As for your E-Type, 9w8-6w5 is definitely on point.Have you thought about a possible 2 heart fix? perhaps 2w1?


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I would say you are an INTJ who merely possesses a very big heart,which is never a bad thing my friend.Both Ni and Fi are pronounced with you,with very little Se (thought it is difficult to tell Se over the internet) i dont see you being any other type.
> 
> As for your E-Type, 9w8-6w5 is definitely on point.Have you thought about a possible 2 heart fix? perhaps 2w1?


It's true that i have little Se.
Yes 2 is very much possible. I had got 2 once on an enneagram test during my most emotional levels.

Tho by reading on the ennegram and the wings again, it doesn't seem so. 2w3 seems likely but not so much. Not really in comparison to 4w5.

Still not really sure on my heart type here! :crazy:

Cookies for ethereal :3









What's weird is that i'm not the type that takes the lead, i don't 'order' people around me, i'm too laid back (9-ish) and yeah you get the idea.

So i'm suspecting that E9 makes me look Fe-like.
I mean i'm more comfortable towards Te but i don't use Te exactly as the description says. Neither do i use Fe 100%
In terms of Fi vs Ti, i feel more strongly in the Fi region. However, i might think like a Ti user from time to time.

Looking at it from another view,
Fi v Fe, im more Fi
Te v Ti, i'm more Ti!

Overall tho, i still feel quite confident with INTJ although i may actually come across as an INFJ. So i'm quite on the T/F scale. Tho, stronger Fi which may make me think i'm Fe.

@Scruffy
You're right on the 3w4 vs 4w5. So far it feels like 4w5 > 3w4.
And still on the verge of wondering if my tri-type is 9w8>6w5>4w5 or 9w8>4w5>6w5
Overall, it seems more 6w5>4w5 but i don't understand how my 4 can be so strong.
But i'm still stuck with the 5 wings. Is it possible to have both wings of the same type?

What really struck me out on 4w5 is the disintegration. Especially towards depression as i tend to get stuck on moody feelings. The worst part of it is it feels like home.
It also seems like its stronger then my 6w5 so i'm not really sure.

Time to summon people (if it works lol). >
~draws a summon circle~
@Tucken, @PlushWitch, @Aleksei, @nevermore (i'm going to haunt you mwhaha XD), @petals of stone, @SuPEReViL, @Konan, @Psychosmurf (summoned you just so you can vote! >)
Kinda need help especially on the enneagram bit.
Other stuff is fine too, like if i'm really a cat. I swear i have fur now.

Any other ideas/comments/insight/magical powers are welcomed! :crazy:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

> Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
> Swung by seraphim whose footfalls tinkled on the tufted floor.
> Cerez cried, "thy God hath lent thee -- by these angels he hath sent thee
> Sent thee respite and some knowledge from books written by Lenore [Thomson]
> ...


Corny Poe references aside, you seem to use Fi, and no trace of Fe, and I don't think you're a Sensor. Dom-tert loops are quite common and you'd expect an INTJ with less Te to seem more laid-back and nine-ish. I have had lots of INTJ friends, and not all of them have gone along with the stereotype (just as I diverge from the INTP stereotype in a lot of ways, like enjoying being the center of attention, caring more about emotions than a lot of INTP's, not demanding a completely rationalistic worldview, etc.). But I do relate to the four functions I'm supposed to have...remember the functions are always the guide!

INTJ is my vote (and cat of course :wink.:happy:

Cookie time? :crazy: 

Btw, I totally saved this pic to my desktop







:










Makes people do your bidding in a hurry.:wink:


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

^ Thanks! :crazy:

Definitely! :laughing:









I'm an INTJ with kitty prowess! >

(still wondering on oh enneagram type, help me summon people :3)

*puts on more dangerous pictures of kittens! >*


----------

